# Đơn Vị Cung Cấp Cửa Gỗ Chống Cháy Tại Huyện Hóc Môn Uy Tín



## kimchi8 (21/1/22)

_Cửa gỗ chống cháy là sản phẩm cửa được rất nhiều người lựa chọn cho không gian sống. Loại cửa này không chỉ đáp ứng tốt về nhu cầu thẩm mỹ. Sản phẩm cửa này còn giúp đảm bảo sự an toàn cho người sử dụng khi có hỏa hoạn xảy ra. Sản phẩm hiện đang được Famidoor cung cấp với mức giá vô cùng ưu đãi._




_Cửa chống cháy bằng gỗ cánh phẳng_
Famidoor đơn vị bán cửa gỗ chống cháy số 1
Famidoor được người tiêu dùng đánh giá là nhà cung cấp cửa gỗ chống cháy uy tín hàng đầu TPHCM. Famidoor thuộc sự quản lý của Công ty cổ phần thương mại dịch vụ và kỹ thuật Win. Công ty này đã có hơn 10 năm chuyên môn nghiên cứu, sản xuất và phân phối các loại cửa, nội thất.




_Cửa chống cháy gỗ 2 cánh mẹ bồng con_
XEM THÊM: CỬA CHỐNG CHÁY – CỬA THÉP CHỐNG CHÁY GIÁ TỐT NHẤT THỊ TRƯỜNG HỒ CHÍ MINH

Công ty Famidoor là một trong số ít những đơn vị tại Việt Nam được cấp chứng nhận ISO cho sản phẩm. Đây là một loại chứng nhận nhằm khẳng định sự hợp quy theo tiêu chuẩn của sản phẩm tại Việt Nam. Công ty hoạt động với sứ mệnh “ nâng cao chất lượng cuộc sống”. Chính vì thế luôn ý thức được việc cần phải cung cấp sản phẩm chất lượng đến cho khách hàng. Bạn nên lựa chọn Famidoor vì những lý do sau đây:




_Cửa chống cháy bằng gỗ fix kính
Sự uy tín_
Cung cấp những sản phẩm có chất lượng tốt nhất để nâng cao chất lượng cho cuộc sống. Đó chính là sứ mệnh mà Famidoor tự đặt ra cho mình và luôn cố gắng thực hiện điều đó. Sự hài lòng, những đánh giá tốt của khách hàng dành cho những sản phẩm của công ty là minh chứng tốt nhất về sự uy tín của Famidoor.

_Sự đa dạng_
Không chỉ cung cấp cửa gỗ chống cháy, công ty còn mang đến cho khách hàng nhiều lựa chọn khác. Cửa thép chống cháy, cửa thông phòng, cửa gỗ tự nhiên, cửa nhựa, cửa gỗ công nghiệp, cửa thép…. Bên cạnh đó công ty còn cung cấp các sản phẩm nội thất chất lượng cao. Ngoài ra những sản phẩm được sản xuất theo mẫu sẵn có. Công ty còn đáp ứng theo nhu cầu thiết kế riêng của từng khách hàng.




_Cửa chống cháy bằng gỗ 2 cánh kiểu mẹ bồng con_
XEM THÊM: BÁO GIÁ CỬA GỖ CHỐNG CHÁY VÀ CỬA THÉP CHỐNG CHÁY

_Giá cả hợp lý_
Và đây chính là mấu chốt của sự việc. Khi bạn đi mua bất cứ thứ gì bạn cũng đều quan tâm đến giá của sản phẩm. Khi mua cửa gỗ chống cháy cũng vậy, bạn cũng rất quan tâm xem cửa có giá là bao nhiêu.

So với những đơn vị cửa, nội thất khác trên cùng địa bàn thành phố Hồ Chí Minh nói chung và huyện Hóc Môn nói riêng. Đảm bảo bạn sẽ không thể mua được ở đâu sản phẩm có giá thành rẻ hơn Famidoor. Và đó là lý do khiến khách hàng chọn lựa sản phẩm của công ty.




_Cửa chống cháy gỗ xoan đào
Chăm sóc tận tình, chu đáo_
Khách hàng mua cửa gỗ chống cháy luôn cảm thấy rất hài lòng về thái độ phục vụ của nhân viên công ty. Họ luôn niềm nở, ân cần và chu đáo trong từng lời nói, từng cử chỉ.




_Cửa chống cháy bằng gỗ fix kính 3 đường thẳng song song_
Nhận xét của khách hàng về Famidoor





Anh Nguyễn Quang Hải xã Xuân Thới Thượng: Tôi rất hài lòng với những gì mà Famidoor mang đến cho tôi. Tôi đã tham khảo mấy cửa hàng rồi, giá cửa gỗ chống cháy ở đó đắt hơn. Khi để ý đến nước sơn trên cánh cửa tối thấy không đẹp bằng. Vì nhiều lý do cộng tác lại tôi quyết lựa chọn Famidoor. Và tôi thấy đó là một quyết định đúng đắn của tôi.




_Cửa chống cháy 2 cánh gỗ fix kính_
XEM THÊM: CỬA CHỐNG CHÁY






Anh chị Quang- Trà xã Tân Hiệp: Tình hình cháy nổ vài năm gần đây gây ra những hậu quả vô cùng nghiêm trọng. Khi làm nhà 2 vợ chồng cũng bàn nhau nên dùng cửa chống cháy. Nhưng đi tham khảo ở mấy nơi toàn là cửa thép không thôi. Màu sắc rất nổi bật nhưng không phù hợp với kiến trúc của nhà tôi. Bạn bè giới thiệu đến Famidoor và thật vui khi được cửa hàng giới thiệu về sản phẩm cửa gỗ chống cháy. Nó đáp ứng tốt yêu cầu vừa đẹp, vừa sang trọng lại có thể chống cháy của gia đình tôi.




_Cửa chống cháy bàng gỗ cánh phẳng vân xoan đào_





Chị Nguyễn Thu Huyền xã Tân Xuân: Tôi tìm đến Famidoor sau khi tìm hiểu trên hệ thống Website của công ty. Tôi đến cửa hàng và được nhân viên tư vấn rất nhiệt tình. Sau đó tôi có tham khảo thêm một vài đơn vị nữa, nhưng cuối cùng quyết định lựa chọn sản phẩm của Famidoor. Giá cửa ơi đây cũng rẻ hơn so với các đơn vị khác. Nhưng quan trọng hơn chính là chất lượng của cửa. Ở đây có nhiều mẫu cửa khác nhau tha hồ lựa chọn.




_Cửa chống cháy bằng gỗ màu mận chín_





Anh Minh Dũng xã Tam Thôn: Nhân viên ở đây rất nhiệt tình, họ giới thiệu sản phẩm rất rõ ràng, chi tiết. Mình được tư vấn rất chi tiết, cụ thể, đi một vòng quanh cửa hàng, tham khảo tất cả các mẫu cửa. Rất nhiều sản phẩm cửa khác nhau, loại nào cũng muốn mua. Cuối cùng thì quyết định lựa chọn cửa gỗ chống cháy. Loại cửa này vừa có giá trị thẩm mỹ cao lại vừa có khả năng chống cháy. Mà giá thành thì lại rất hợp lý, phù hợp với điều kiện kinh tế của vợ chồng tôi. So với việc sử dụng cửa gỗ thì chi phí cũng không tăng lên là bao nhiêu.




_Cửa chống cháy bằng gỗ cánh phẳng vân gỗ hương_
Bạn đang tìm kiếm một công ty uy tín để mua cửa gỗ chống cháy? Famidoor chính là lựa chọn tốt nhất dành cho bạn. Liên hệ với công ty theo những thông tin tại https://famidoor.vn/ hoặc gọi điện cho nhân viên công ty theo số hotline: 0828.400.400.

Video Review giới thiệu khách Tây về cửa gỗ công nghiệp mdf, hdf | Saigondoor


----------

